# Travelling to Dover and P&O DFDS



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Was hoping to get away next Thursday now but the van is in for a fridge repair Tuesday which may or may not be sorted straight away so I am not booking anything until I know its fixed, hopefully Tuesday. I dont really want to travel the 320 miles to Dover on a Friday but was thinking Saturday and Sunday might be better anyway. Would others agree that Saturday might be a quieter day on the roads anyway down to Dover? That means I would be in France early Saturday evening. I might do 100 miles across France towards the Moselle arriving somewhere between Trier and Koblenz in Germany just around Lunchtime Sunday.

Am I also correct in saying DFDS will put you on an earlier ferry if you turn up long before the one you book but P&O dont do that? I know its happened with DFDS before with us and also they squeezed us on when we were late one time (2 min to departure). Im thinking DFDS to Dunkirk Saturday. Ill book a 6pm Ferry or something but there is every chance ill be there by 4pm.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are you doing the trip to Dover in one jump, or having a stop somewhere.I would leave around 2 am if coming down the A1M-M11.M20.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry from my years of minibus all over UK I wouls suggest the following -

Definitely steer clear of Friday, as you say.

Unless you are desparate to get to (your beloved) France on Sat., I would suggest driving to somewhere North of M25 on Sat. and do the bit to Dover early on Sun. morning.

From Mutton Stagnant to Dover I think staying on the A1 and branching off towards Cambridge to join the M11 then M25 avoids some of the worst M1 and M25. Maybe a bit slower but slightly shorter, prettier, and also one can find nicer places to stop for breaks than Service Areas. And I know you hate M/Ways anyway. Also might be easier to find a wildcamping spot off M11 around e.g. Sawbridgeworth, but cannot recommend any.

If you were making good progress and not feeling tired, you could press on to Canterbury P+R but you have to be there by 2030? to get in(although there is a wide spot on last bend before barrier where we have stayed undisturbed) - no restrictions on getting out. It is 2.mins to A2 and 30 mins. to Dover, straight into E. Docks. It is now £3 on day of arrival till 2400 and then £3 from 0000(includes P+R bus but no use to you)

Hope this helps - any more just ask.

We are jealous you will be there before us (except driving for ferry Dunkirk-Dover on 3rd July, then back to France on 8th Sept. Then see you at Sarah's:grin2:

Geoff and Basia


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im doing it in one day, always do these days. Its 320 miles which I generally do in about six to six and a half hours but you can add half an hour for Mrs D to waste in Tescos at Dover. So I would leave around 9am. I will probably book a 6pm crossing but I think with a following wind  I may end up there about 4:30pm and I think DFDS will put you on an earlier ferry. Im just wondering if the roads are generally quieter Saturday. Especially the M25 and dartford crossing. The crossing is what was normally a nightmare midweek but of course its much improved now.

Im not stopping over on the way down and definitely dont want to stop over near or around Dover.


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

Also advantage of there being very few trucks on European roads at the weekend


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I thought that as well. Especially Sunday. Looks like Saturday 24th may be the best option then. Its three weeks later than I initially intended but should be fine. Watch something else put a spanner in the works next.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

If your fridge is sorted as you hope one Tuesday, why not travel down in the evening and park up on Marine Parade and get early morning crossing. Beats hanging around and wasting precious time away.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

charlieivan said:


> If your fridge is sorted as you hope one Tuesday, why not travel down in the evening and park up on Marine Parade and get early morning crossing. Beats hanging around and wasting precious time away.


Thanks but according to Mrs D there will be too much to do in the van which she cant do until we get it back. I hate stopping on Marine Parade to be honest and much prefer to get down, get across and get a few miles down before stopping for the night. I would rather get it all out of the way. Its about 640 miles to the Moselle and I would rather get it all out of the way in just over 24 hours. As said with DFDS they seem to be ok with you getting the next available ferry so you wont have to hang around.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Let us know when we can put the bunting out.:grin2::grin2::grin2: wish I was going as well.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We went over to Holland on the 2nd, travelled across country in the evening and stopped in the check-in car park at Harwich.

9am sailing so we were out early.

Coming back yesterday the ferry was absolutely rammed with trucks, never seen so many on this run.

Travelling back outside rush hour was nice, got home 11pm last night.

Watch out for the Huntingdon by-pass construction area on the A14, 40mph limit for 10-12 miles.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We went over to Holland on the 2nd, travelled across country in the evening and stopped in the check-in car park at Harwich.
> 
> 9am sailing so we were out early.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the a14 heads up. I think the record is about 5 hours 30 and the worst 9 hours.  It will be what it will be I guess. Cant be worse than the M1 last night coming up from Oxford. What a nightmare that place is at the moment.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Barry - We live about 2 miles from the Dartford Crossing and take it from me you don't want to be there on a Friday, as others have advised. Saturday or Sunday should be OK. Also, you will be driving into Kent which is the much better option than the other way round. Just remember that on your way back!

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Will see what Tuesday brings with the Fridge repair. Would prefer Thursday but Im not sure we would be ready by then (Well I would be but her in charge of logistics reckons its unlikely) so Saturday it is then. Anyone else heading over that weekend?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Barry, every time I pitch early for P&O they offer me an earlier booking at no charge, subject to space of course. Or ask if they don't offer. No difference in price between P&O and DFDS when I booked recently for August. Bonne route!


----------



## chrisnation (Jun 14, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Barry, every time I pitch early for P&O they offer me an earlier booking at no charge, subject to space of course. Or ask if they don't offer. No difference in price between P&O and DFDS when I booked recently for August. Bonne route!


Me too. If you are in time to load, they both put you on the one loading f.o.c.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

chrisnation said:


> Me too. If you are in time to load, they both put you on the one loading f.o.c.


It's in their interests to get you on a ship rather than hanging around the (crowded) port area. They have your money already so it makes no difference to their profits.

If the sailing you are booked on is full, and you go on an earlier sailing "your" space on the original sailing could possibly sold to a "Turn up and hope" traveller, thus earning the ferry co a bit more!

Andy


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

chrisnation said:


> Me too. If you are in time to load, they both put you on the one loading f.o.c.


We were early enough to load on earlier DFDS DVR-DKR, but Load Master advised it was full - confirmed by an HGV with close-coupled trailer having to reverse off and be substituted by a normal HGV trailer.

Geoff


----------

